# Halloween song and lyrics



## larry

I have been looking for this and still have not found it. Any luck yet?


-------------------------
Larry M.


----------



## Tom

I too remember this song from my childhhood, having first heard it around 1967. Since then I have also been looking for it to no avail. In addition to the song's "black cats scary spooks...." there are also the lyrics: "Halloween night is the night when fearful things are seen <snip> look out it's halloween."

Any source info on this mysterious song would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Tom

I've since been able to find the basic lyrics to this unknown Halloween song, yet, I still do not know the song's title, composer, release date, etc. Since I'd especially like to locate an original recording, any input would be greatly appreciated....

Witches, pumpkin heads, and black cats,
Scary spooks and black bats,
Oh it's Halloween 
Halloween's the night
You dress up like a sight
To give your friends a fright
Look out, it's Halloween 
Halloween night is the night
When fearful things are seen
Look out, look out, it's Halloween


----------



## wemerrell

Has anyone found out any more about this song? I really want to know who wrote it. I too, remember it from grade school. It was sung in a round.


----------



## akira7samurai

"Witches, pumpkinheads and black cats scary spooks and black bats,
oh, it's Halloween!
Witches, pumpkinheads and black cats scary spooks and black bats,
oh, it's Halloween!
Halloween night is the night when fearful things are seen, 
Look out! Look out! Oh it's Halloween."


----------



## angelotheblackcat

*Witches, Pumkin Heads, Black Cats*

Witches, Pumkin Heads, and Black Cats.. The name of the song is "Halloween Night" Word and Music are by Daniel Hooley. It appears in the book, "Music for Young Americans, ABC Muisc Series, Book 5, 1963, ..Sorry It's a day late for a halloween party..but wait 'til next year


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's a blog showing photos of that song and the book it is from:

*Halloween Night*


----------



## SHooley

Dan Hooley was my dad, and I was humming that song on Halloween this year. Nice that he's not forgotten and that his songs are still running through people's heads; can there be a better legacy?


----------



## dougsyo

See my comments posted to http://dpfluent.blogspot.com/2009/10/witches-pumpkin-heads-and-black-cats.html ... there is a pdf of the sheet music (made from the .jpg of the song posted on that page) and an mp3 of the music.


----------



## tgswa

*Halloween Night song version to share*

I'm Tony and I am new to forums so I apologize in advance if this message doesn't end up in the right place. I wanted to respond to Daniel Hooley's son (SHooley) and ask if he would be interested in hearing a rather elaborate version of Halloween Night (one of my favorites as a kid in the 1960's) I created using my music production software. If so, send a message to [email protected] and I can email it to you. I'd also like to ask your permission to share my version with others who might be interested in hearing it either by emailing it to them or by posting it on this forum. As I mentioned, I am new to forums and I do not know how to post a song and would need help if it is something you are ok with. Just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## frugal ghoul

Any news on this? I too am anxiously awaiting, hearing this again!


----------



## lizeebeth

Witches, pumpkin heads and black cats, scary spooks and black bats! Oh! It's Halloween!
Halloween's the night to dress up like a sight and give your friends a fright! Look out it's Halloween!
Witches, pumpkin heads and black cats, scary spooks and black bats! Oh! It's Halloween!
Halloween night is the night when fearful things are seen! Look out! Look out! Look out! It's Halloween!

We sang this song when I was in the fourth grade. We frequently sung it in a "round" beginnning the second round when the first "round" hit the words "black cats".
I think these are all the correct lyrics. Have fun with it!


----------



## ladybugvicky

I taught this song up in Massachusetts in the mid 1960s to my 5th grades. Anyone out there remember Miss Postal? It's me. Oh it's Haloweeeeen.


----------



## Conchdoc

Wow. After terrorizing my friends for years with this song, my curiosity got the better of me and I decided to search the Internet. And there it was! My only regret was no recording-- I found the book on Amazon and see someone has copied it here, which was delightful. And it was great that the composer's child (? don't know if male or female based on post) weighed in as well. Just goes to show you how a song is a living thing. Miss Postal, I was in 5th grade in '67 in MA, but you would likely have to be in your 110's to have been my teacher! Her name was Miss McCullough (sp.?).
SHooley might like to know that a few other songs from that book pop into my head now and then. One of my best friends was a music teacher (at the high school level) in MI for years and has heard several of them over and over again!


----------



## Klára Tomá

I like lyric songs


----------



## elliotrrrrr

Tom said:


> I've since been able to find the basic lyrics to this unknown Halloween song, yet, I still do not know the song's title, composer, release date, etc. Since I'd especially like to locate an original recording, any input would be greatly appreciated....
> 
> Witches, pumpkin heads, and black cats,
> Scary spooks and black bats,
> Oh it's Halloween
> Halloween's the night
> You dress up like a sight
> To give your friends a fright
> Look out, it's Halloween
> Halloween night is the night
> When fearful things are seen
> Look out, look out, it's Halloween


my grandmother was the composer. its a family song.


----------



## elliotrrrrr

elliotrrrrr said:


> my grandmother was the composer. its a family song.


do you know the tune?? i do.


----------



## elliotrrrrr

Tony said:


> My sister and I have been "haunted" by a song from elementary school that we can't find anywhere. The songs excerpt we remember is.."witches, pumpkin heads and black cats, scary spooks and black hats, oh, it's halloween" If anyone has the whole song or knows where to obtain please let me know.
> 
> Tony


i know the whole song. its my familys song. my gramma composed it.


----------



## bobby2003

angelotheblackcat said:


> *Witches, Pumkin Heads, Black Cats*
> 
> Witches, Pumkin Heads, and Black Cats.. The name of the song is "Halloween Night" Word and Music are by Daniel Hooley. It appears in the book, "Music for Young Americans, ABC Muisc Series, Book 5, 1963, ..Sorry It's a day late for a halloween party..but wait 'til next year





Halloweiner said:


> Here's a blog showing photos of that song and the book it is from:
> 
> *Halloween Night*





elliotrrrrr said:


> my grandmother was the composer. its a family song.


You must be mistaking this song for a different one.









Witches, pumpkin heads, and black cats


Remember this song from grade school? I have the elementary school music book, ABC Music Series Book Five, Music for Yo...




dpfluent.blogspot.com












October 19, 2011


“Witches, pumpkin heads, and black cats Scary spooks and black bats! Oh, it’s Halloween!” “Halloween Night” – the song that I have been singing practically every…




debralavalley.com


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Hi elliotrrrrr - as mentioned by bobby2003 right above me if you didn't notice the link from Halloweeiner, that shows the songbook located a decade ago (this is a VERY old thread):

This song is called Halloween Night, and was written and composed by Daniel Hooley, and appeared on LP record with accompanied songbook from the ABC Music Series: Music For Young Americans, book 5, published by the American Book Company in 1963. This was an educational music series and consisted of the songbook and records from various musicians with a variety of themes.

Your grandmother may have taught you this song, but she's not the author/composer unfortunately. 





elliotrrrrr said:


> my grandmother was the composer. its a family song.





elliotrrrrr said:


> i know the whole song. its my familys song. my gramma composed it.








The actual song in question from the LP record!


----------

